# pkgng Repositories: Point vs Rolling Release?



## shepper (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been looking at the package management documentation and was wondering if any one has seen any guidelines for the repositories.  Will it continue to be that -release repositories will be frozen without security updates/bug fixes?  Would the update/upgrade tools really be of much use with -release?  Will the -stable binary repositories become, for lack of a better word, more stable?

Previously, when I used ports, I had a good chance that I could upgrade the entire system and have it function.  I hated the sound of my hard drive grinding away for hours on end and when I have tried to use binary updates invariably something would break.


----------

